# Edge separation/delam fix help



## Kyle_T (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey guys went riding this weekend and noticed a little part of my edge started to separate from the board, and it looks like the base layer has started to delam. The edge has been cracked for a while but I never had a problem with it. This is my park board and it sees alot of abuse. Id just like to fix it so it doesnt get any worse.

Heres some pictures.



















I was going to just fill it with epoxy and clamp the edge back into the board and clamp the plys back together. Now can I just use any epoxy? Its a reverse camber board and it will see a good amount of flex so I dont want the epoxy to just crack right away. What do you think?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

dry it out really well, open it a bit to get the epoxy in...use marine epoxy and clamp.... and perhaps drill it and use t-nuts....but imho your board is done...so why bother


----------



## Kyle_T (Nov 4, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> dry it out really well, open it a bit to get the epoxy in...use marine epoxy and clamp.... and perhaps drill it and use t-nuts....but imho your board is done...so why bother


Its still got plenty of life left in it :laugh: I rode all day saturday without noticing a difference, its a rail board and its beat up but I love it. Im still undecided at what board to replace it with, so for now Ill just fix it.

As for drying it out, just leave it inside for a couple of days ok? Ill see if I can find marine epoxy. I also hear using a hair dryer to "liquify" the epoxy so it gets as deep as it can. Should I do that?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Kyle_T said:


> As for drying it out, just leave it inside for a couple of days ok? Ill see if I can find marine epoxy. I also hear using a hair dryer to "liquify" the epoxy so it gets as deep as it can. Should I do that?


use the hair dryer for drying it out...remember you are drying a wood core...not your socks. Epoxy is a chemical heat reaction...not a temp heat reaction...thus hair dryer will do nothing but perhaps make it set faster/less pot time. If you want it thinner, use a recommended thinner or mix with less hardener but then this might effect the strength of the bond and the curing/drying times...there is usually some range of parameters as far as pot, clamp and curing times and etc. but refer to the directions.


----------



## Kyle_T (Nov 4, 2010)

Got some marine epoxy and got it all glued and clamped up tonight. Going to leave it sit all night and probably all day tomorrow.


----------



## Kyle_T (Nov 4, 2010)

Left it clamped for about 24hrs, then just lightly sanded away the excess epoxy. Happy how it turned out and hopefully it holds up.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like a good job... As soon as I saw the pics I was thinking epoxy and clamp the shit out of it! Hopefully it was clean enough in there for the epoxy to bond well...

Let us know how it lasts!


----------

